# Modifier for Toe Avulsion



## joglesbee (Jun 3, 2009)

I am not sure what modifier I should use for the 11730 code.  I submitted the procedure to medicare and recieved response CO-4 (The procedure code is inconsistent with the modifier used, or a required modifier is missing.)  Since there was no modifier used I am assuming I am missing a modifier, but I am just not sure which one I would be missing.  

This procedure is not in a global period of another procedure and the patient is not enrolled in hospice.  If someone could help me on this one it would be great.  Thanks!


----------



## Lliza71 (Jun 4, 2009)

*toe avulsion modifier*

You need to tell them what toe was involved.
Look at the inside front cover of your cpt book; second column on the bottom you'll see the toe modifiers beginning with TA through T9.
Hope that helps you!
Liza, CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 4, 2009)

I am in agreement with Liza, they want a toe modifier, were any other procedures performed or was this the only line item submitted?


----------



## joglesbee (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help, that should be what they are looking for.


----------

